

Komanda – IRC for people that write code. - mephux
https://github.com/mephux/komanda

======
kawsper
Combine this with [https://www.irccloud.com/](https://www.irccloud.com/) and
you have a winner :-)

------
treeform
That's a nice looking UI for an IRC. Did not work in windows :(

~~~
mbrownnyc
Yes, I just "noticed" that I get a "web browser" when running komanda.exe.

------
snotrockets
M-x irc

You're welcome.

~~~
malandrew
you mean M-x erc, right?

